# Member's Projects



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 مايو 2006)

Number of projects: 41​ 

مناقشة مشاريع مسابقة 3 - تصميم واجهات

نتيجة مسابقة معمارية 4 - واجهة معمارية 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عبدالمحسن

فلة من تصميمي بالرياض : 600 متر مربع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1684

*تجربة اظهار واجهات ومساقط مشروع بالفوتوشوب .. هدية للموقع* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1233

*منظور عمارة صممتها في الرياض .. اطرحها للحش * 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1354
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فوزي الفرا 

فيلا جديدة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11321

*مشاركة بسيطة بفيلا* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18666

فيلا خاصة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21521
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فرعون العماره

شاليه انا الى رسمه ياريت ارائكم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15715

عماره انا رسمتها ومعرفه رايكم لانه مهم جدا بالنسبه لى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15756
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Asma 

*وحدة تصميمية خاصة بالهيئة العليا للسياحة(من تصميمي)* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9692

*بوابة في الطريق الى الدمام..تصميمي.* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11445
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خضر أسعد

*مصرف - Bank* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10716&highlight=%C3%D3%DA%CF

مكتبة عامة صغيرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9909

مسرح داخلي + مسرح خارجي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=24256
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

soso2006 

متحف حضارات فى سيناء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18942

متحف تاريخ طبيعى (نباتات وحيوانات) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20930
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

arc_fares 

مركز تجاري ثقافي إداري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19743

مخطط العام لقرية مطاعم عالمية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18535

مبنى سكني تجاري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20374
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RBF

مشروع التخرج 2005 : مدينة موسيقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18834

بعض مشاريع السنوات السابقة ( أنواع من الإظهار ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19370

إخراج مشروع سكني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20894
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
salaheddin.ramadan

Trump Plaza, New York
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20931

مجمع متعدد الاستعمال (Mixed-Use) - سكني وتجاري (Residential, Retail and Garages)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=156260#post156260
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lovee_500 

*فيلا سكنيه*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10823

كلية للعماره بجامعة المنصوره
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23766
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


m_abosrea - قصر بالخطاطبه من اعمالي لسنه 2003 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=109887#post109887

sarhawy - *projects with Archicad* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18629

eslaaam - *cafe project at miami island* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18537

monaliza - *اريد اعرف رأيكم في مشروعى ؟؟؟؟؟* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18767

محمودعبدالرؤف - *ياريت رأيكم بصراحة* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18652

moshakes_83 - *مشروع استاد من تصميمي عاوز رايكم بصراحه* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18655

miro1_6 - *مشروع مطعم -من تصميمى ما رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18327

mounir - اكادمية الدرسات القضائية بمدينة 6 اكتوبر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...9568#post39568

arch_mostafa - *مشروع تطوير مسشفى الشفاء بفلسطين لطلاب من الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...2993#post42993

alaaja84 - مبنى متعدد الإستخدام 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=120374#post120374

amr1985eg - *أول مشاريعي _ يهمني رأيكم* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15091&highlight=%E3%D4%D1%E6%DA

nasr_art - *مشروع تخرجى( متحف تاريخ الحروب المصرية)جامعة الاسكندرية_كلية الفنون الجميلة_أمتياز* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17940&highlight=%E3%D4%D1%E6%DA

amr1985eg - *أول مشاريعي _ يهمني رأيكم* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15091&highlight=%E3%D4%D1%E6%DA

الصبا - مشروع مبنى إداري
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103419.html

مناقشة مشاريع المسابقة الاولى التي نظمها الدكتور حمد ماجد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103420.html

هشام هنداوي - بدائل مختلفه لبرج تجاري سكني من تصميمي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101259.html


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخوي فيصل وهالمجهود الكبير لابراز عمل الأخوة 
وأتمنى يكون فيه قسم خاص للاستفسارات عشان يكون الفائدة مركزة في القسم 
وربي يعطيك العافية على هالفهرسة الرائعة 
أخوك عبدالناصر


----------



## fr_artist (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود 
وجزيتم


----------



## SRWA12M (31 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و بارك الله فيك و اتمنى ان يكون قسم خاص الاستفسارات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

Thank U اخ فيصل


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

فعلا يا فيصل الصفحة تعتبر مراجع لكل المختصين


----------



## ahmedmaree (6 يونيو 2006)

فعلا تصميمات مختلفة الاتجاهات ونشكر اولا ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا المجهود 
وشكر خاص منى الى الاخ المهندس faisal*arab-eng.org


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (11 يونيو 2006)

جهود طيبة وشكرا لك اخي فيصل ـــ والى الامام دائما


----------



## nivo (12 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخ فيصل على المجهود الكبير انا طالبة في قسم عمارة واتمنى ان اجد دائما مثل هذه المشاريع لتوسيع افكاري واتمنى لو في طريقه ان ترسل مثل هذه المشاريع على ايميلي دائما وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (13 يونيو 2006)

امنية ـ
لو يتم الفصل بين المشاريع التي نفذت او تحت التنفيذ وبين المشاريع الدراسية او التي لم تنفذ حتى يتسنى لنا ربط الواقع بالخيال المعماري


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (3 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا000000000على هذا المجهود


----------



## hussen590 (4 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين على هذه المشاريع الي فادتنا كثير الله يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## نوماس (7 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافية يابو عبدالله


----------



## hossin (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا علي هذه المواقع ارائعه


----------



## alfajer (1 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود كبير و رائع ولكن عندي ملاحظة مهمة وهي الاهتمام الكبير بالشكل)final product) دون الاهتمام بالفكره )concept(. في اعتقادي ان اي كتله لمبنى مهما كانت رائعة لا تعني او تساوي شيئا اذا لم تكن نتاج قراءة و فهم و بحث يؤدي الى نشوء فكرة المشروع. فمثلا اذا كان المشروع متحف للحياة البرية انا اعتقد انه من السحف ان نبني الفكرة على اساس عصفور او اي حيوان اخر يجب ان تكون الفكرة قائمة على اساس اعمق من ذلك.
و شكرا


----------



## وردة المعمارية (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أحب هذه الصفحة كثيرا 
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع...:63:


----------



## RBF (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسي فيصل على هذا الجهد الواضح


----------



## بريهان (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## babysmile154 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا ومفيد جداجدا 
ربنا معاكم وياريت مشاريع اكتر (مستشفيات - او مجمع محاكم)


----------



## H.F (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حقيقى موضوع مفيد ورائع 
شكرا وربنا يكرمك عليه مرجع معمارى ممتاز فعلا


----------



## momostafa (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحقيقه هذه اولي ردودي اليكم مشكورين لهذا الجهد الخلاق
ونرجو استكمالا للافادة الاهتمام بالبلانات وكيفيه اخراج العمل


----------



## مهاجرر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور ع الجهود


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (5 يناير 2007)

مجهود رائع واود همل قسم خاص للاستفسارات واخر للابحاث القيمة لان الصراحة في موضوعات هامة كتير ضاعت في صفحات الملتقي نتيجة كثرة الموضيع والتي يكون اغلبها مكررة 
وبصراحة حولت اكتر من مرة تجميع الروابط الخاصة بعضها في موضوع واحد لكن دائما تضيع مرة اخري واتمني ان تجدوا حل لذلك وفصل الاستفسارات عن الموضيع القيمة 
وشكرا مرة اخري علي مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## elne3mey (11 يناير 2007)

فعلا تصميمات مختلفة الاتجاهات ونشكر اولا ملتقى المهندسين العرب على هذا المجهود 
وشكر خاص منى الى الاخ المهندس faisal*arab-eng.org


----------



## spaces (14 يناير 2007)

انا لاحظت ان المشروعات توضع فى اول الصفحة لذلك عند اضافة مشروع كيف يتم ادراجه مع باقى المشروعات فى اول صفحة ام ان هذه مهمت ناشر الموضوع


----------



## mz066 (14 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (3 مارس 2007)

مجهود جبااااااار بجد.....مشكور جداً علييه....و ياريت تجدد الموضوع دايماً عشان يشمل كل مشاريع الأعضاء الجديدة كمان


----------



## sairac (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الكبييييير


----------



## شاكر العصفور (23 أبريل 2007)

الشكر للجميع على الجهود الطيبة...
والتوفيق منه عز وجل للجميع,,,


----------



## الجعدل (24 أبريل 2007)

الله يكرمك و يبارك فيك يا اخى
الله يكرمك و يبارك فيك يا اخى
الله يكرمك و يبارك فيك يا اخى


----------



## الجعدل (24 أبريل 2007)

الله يكرمك و يبارك فيك يا اخىالله يكرمك و يبارك فيك يا اخىالله يكرمك و يبارك فيك يا اخى


----------



## romah (1 مايو 2007)

اخي فيصل تشكر على مجهودكم الذي لا ينقطع وحقيقة لقد اثريت هذا المنتدى
ولي طلب اذا بالامكان تنزيل مشاريع اخرى كالابراج او المجمعات متعددة الاستخدام لايستخدم فيها الكمبيوتر


----------



## kho (11 يونيو 2007)

مشاريع عاليه الكفاءه اشكركم جزيلا عليها ولكم اتمنى ان ارى بينها مشاريع من العماره البيئيهوشككككككككككككككرا


----------



## khiyaroo (26 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية أول مرة لي أدخل المنتدى و الله عجبني


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
مشكورين على هذة المشايع الجميلة ونتمنى بعد أكثر و أكثر ..................................​


----------



## minou3535 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

genial des projet extra ordinaire


----------



## المعماري اللطيف (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لو سمحت اخي اريد رؤية مشاريع لمولات لمقارنتها مع مشروعي و الاستفادة منها في تحسين تصميمي قبل التسليم النهائي لمشروع المول في مادة التصميم المعماري لمستوى سنة رابعة.

وشكرا


----------



## brightarch (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع في جمع المشاريع
شكرا لك مشرفنه العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م بسمة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## romah (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
مجهود عظيم تشكر عليه وعندي اقتراح اذا بالامكن تطبيقه وهو تصنيف المشروعات المطروحه مثل:
- عمائر سكنيه
-فنادق مع تصنيفها
-مستشفيات
-بنايات متعددة الاستخدام
-متاحف
-مدارس
-جامعات
-قاعات رياضيه
-مولات...........الخ


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل اوى عرضك للموضوع وفكرة التجميع للمشاريع 
فكرة حلوة جدا جدا لمشاريع تستحق الوقوف امامها بعين مليئة بالتقدير والاحترام


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز علي معلوماتك و مساعدتك


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## تيماء تو (19 أكتوبر 2007)

lesh ma ma fih masajid ,?????shokran 3la majhoudatik


----------



## مجد العمارة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين شباب


----------



## حاتم مطر (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيكم ألف عافية وموفقين دوم دوم دوم
انا منكم مساعده ؟ ممكن :
انا عاوز مسقط لبرج مع واجهات لاني عاوز اضعوا بالمجاورة يللي عم اخطط فيها هلا
وعاوز تقرير مبسط عن الابراج وبيحتوى ع : العلاقات الوظيفية ومساحات البرج وعناصره
وموفقين لالكم


----------



## batool2 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا000000000على هذا المجهود


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*3D Life Maquette ثري دي لايف للمجسمات*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## maloka1986 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ياجماعه انا في كليه فنون جميله وعندي مشروع تخرجي منتجع صحي ياريت حد يساعدني محتاجه مساعده بسرعه


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شيء جميل جدأً بس اخي يا ريت تكمل الموضوع لانه في ناس كثير بدوء بوضع اعمالهم على منتدانا الرائع
وتسلم على المجهود وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابوظافر (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية على الجهود الجبارة 
وعندي سؤال الله يوفقكم 
ماهي القوانين و المعايير التي ترتكز عليها مساحة الغرف بالنسبة للأعمدة 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الحساوي (12 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية شكرا الى الامام


----------



## عروس البحر (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيرا مشكور علي هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## م/سلطان (13 فبراير 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالمجهود الرائع .....


لكن اذا عندي مشاريع وابغى احطهن في المنتدى كيف الطريقة ؟


----------



## زرزارة (13 مارس 2008)

thanks akh fayssal.


----------



## معسكر (21 مارس 2008)

اريد معرفة اجدد المشاركات و اشكركم مسبقا


----------



## ملولي (24 أبريل 2008)

جهود طيبة وشكرا لك اخي فيصل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين على هذه المشروعات الرائعة واثراء الموقع بالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (11 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هالمشاريع الحلوة
على فكرة اغلبا مشاريع قوية باتجاه معماري حديث و فكر جريء
الله يوفق الكل


----------



## م . ماجدة (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً أخ فيصل على هذه الفكرة الرائعة والمجهود المتميز


----------



## عمر غالي (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم على المشاريع.انها اكثر من ممتازة
وفقكم الله


----------



## شذا الورد (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المشاريع الجميلة أنا سعيدة جداً لمشاركتي في المنتدى واتمنى أن اتعلّم كيفية تحميل مشاريعي وأعمالي المعمارية على المنتدى لاستفيد من آرائكم السديدة


----------



## أحمدالنجدي (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكل من أضاف و علق , و سأقوم بوضع مشروعي قريبا إن شاء الله 
صوما مقبولا و افطارا شهيا , و السلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس أسد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله مجهود جميل


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزي عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير لمن يشارك في مثل هذه المنتديات


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*أصغر نبتة في العالم*

السلا م عليكم هذه معجزة إلاهية في الأرض


أضخم شجرة في الوجود


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*عجائب وغرائب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه صور لمجموعة من الحيوانات المميزة من فصيلتها

أولا أكبر قط في العالم







ثانيا أقوى كلب فب العالم







ثالثا أكبر فأر في العالم







رابعا أكبر نمر في العالم





خامسا أصغر و أكبر حصان في العالم












أصغر قط في العالم


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*خليجية تبى تصارع*

اعتقد انها ليست خليجية ولا حتى عربية

ولكنها عملية تسويق وشي جديد من نوع الاثارة


----------



## بيكووو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*تخيلات علمية لعام 3000*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخليكم مع الصور


أروع تكنولوجيا,ليس على الطالب التغيب عن المدرسه عندما يكون مريضا






القبعة الطائرة في عام 3000 ستكون اسرع ومريحه اكثر من دراجتك






آيس كريم المستقبل سيكون كره واحده ولكنها كااااااااافية






جينز باربع ارجل للراحة






ستكون زلاجات المستقبل اسرع ومريييييحة اكثر







ستكون هناك وسائل متطورة لنقل المعلومات(الغش)في المستقبل








في المستقبل ستتوفر في المنازل اجهزة خاصه لإستخراج الكاتشاب






في المستقبل,عندما تسافر في رحله ستستطيع أخذ منزلك معك







اتمنى انه يكون عجبكم 

انا تعبت ع الموضوع ارجو منكم الرد حتى ولو كان بسيط


----------



## بيكووو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*أعلى سعر للبطيخ هذا القرن*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*حقق بيع بطيخة سوداء عملاقة في مزاد جرى الجمعة في اليابان، سعراً قياسياً بلغ 6100 دولار أميركي، ما يجعل هذه البطيخة الأغلى التي تباع في البلاد.*
*يأتي هذا السعر القياسي المدفوع مقابل فاكهة تعتبر من السلع المترفة التي عادة ما تقدم كهدايا في المناسبات الرئيسية، بعد دفع سعر ضخم مقابل زوج من الشمام «البطيخ الأصفر» من نوع «يوباري» الشهر الفائت بلغ 23،500 دولار.*
*البطيخة السوداء العملاقة التي بلغت زنتها 17 رطلاً وهي من نوع «دينسوك» أحد أنواع بطيخ يزرع في جزيرة «هوكايدو» شمال اليابان، اشتراها الجمعة تاجر منتجات بحرية وقال انه يريد دعم الزراعة في البلاد.*
*وقال كازويوشي أوهيرا، متحدثا باسم تعاونية «توهما» الزراعية في «هوكايدو» ان السعر المدفوع هو الأعلى لبطيخة من نوع «دينسوك».*
*يذكر ان البطيخ المذكور يباع في سعر التفرقة في المتاجر والسوبر ماركت في اليابان بسعر يتراوح ما بين 188 إلى 283 دولاراً.*
*ويقول أوهيرا ان السعر الذي فاق ستة آلاف دولار يعود إلى سبب قشرتها السوداء وطعمها الفريد.*


*/*

*الله يعافينا*



*

*


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks for this projects


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احسنت أخي


----------



## بيت القصيد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع في غاية الروعة ونشكركم على هذا الجهد


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ بيكوو
السالم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
آمل أن تكون مشاركاتك هنا في حدود الموضوع ، واذا كان لديك ما تحب عرصه ففي مواضيع اخرى يمكن ان تُنشأها ليناقشها معك جميع الاعضاء.
مع تحياتي وكل عام وأنتم بخير...


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجرد رأي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً أخ فيصل الشريف على هذ المجهود المميز.


----------



## حسن علوش (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاااااااااااك الله الف الف خير *


----------



## معماري لاحقا (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير .......... وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ..............جعلكم الله منارة للعلم وللمعماريين


----------



## محمود احمد (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للحصيلة الرائعة للمشروعات دى حاجة كويسة الى الامام دائما 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نوسة الننوسة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## سـليمان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا علي هذه المواقع ارائعه واذا امكن تضيف تصاميم المساقط*​


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مثبت 

بس شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## raafat_dh2 (29 يناير 2009)

مشكورين اخواني بس انا عاوز تصميم لنادي رياضي بمساحة 600 متر 2 واكون الكم من الشكرين اكتر و اكتر


----------



## AHMAD ELQASSER (18 مارس 2009)

الاخوة جميعا الذين بعثوا بمشاريعهم في هذه الصفحة
لم تفتح اي من الصور او اسماقط لاي من المشاريع ابدا 
ولذلك لن اتمكن من الادلاء برايي في هذه المشاريع 
ارجو منكم ارسال المشاريع على ايميلي
[email protected] hotmail.com
[email protected] yahoo.com
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قلم بلا حبر (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك البناء ............. بارك الله فيك


----------



## منصور المطري (26 يونيو 2009)

عن جد مواضيع في غايه الروعه


----------



## م.بوليانا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزلك الله لك الخير على هالمشاركة الطيبة :14:


----------



## م.بوليانا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هالمشاركة الطيبة :14:


----------



## muyud2005 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مودى هندى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود .. وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد جندي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

:75:
مجهود راااائع
شكرا​


----------



## hermione (7 يناير 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااااائع والمشاريع كلها مفيده جدا


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## صفاء ماهر (4 مارس 2010)

شكلها مشاريع جميلة جدا فنرجو من الادارة ان تهتم بعرض صور هذه المشاريع ومخططاتها قبل التنفيذ والشكل النهائي له


----------



## بودة18 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير على المجهود الرائع ويارب فى ميزان حسناتك ولو عارف اى حاجة عن تصاميم حضانات ارجوك نزلها ضرورى محتاجها فى مشروعى والمعيدة ال عليا مش اد كدة


----------



## crazy1988 (13 يونيو 2010)

ممكن لو سمحتوا 
عايز اى 
layout
لمدينة صناعية تتكون من 
مصنع ومبنى اجتماعى و6عمارات سكنية وملعب كرة تنس وحمام سباحة


----------



## 20050023185 (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووررريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## من منظور معماري (7 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## ادور (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر علي الجهود


----------



## Hamed Shabbara (22 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جبار شكرا لك اخي


----------



## salahhp (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## khabdo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## alassil200 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## morshaya (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا أخ فيصل


----------



## shagrath13 (2 يناير 2011)

أخي العزيز سلمت يداك على الجهد المبذول لكن هل المشاريع الموضوعة للمشرفين فقط أم للأعضاء بشكل عام؟ و إن كانت للأعضاء فهل من الممكن إضافة مشاريعي؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ID.Nora (1 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ID.Nora (1 فبراير 2011)

جد ممتازه المشاريع


----------



## majd ahmad (25 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله شكرا لك اخي فيصل ...تصميمات جدا رائعة


----------



## الفتى الكندي (1 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## houda- (17 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## عبدالباسط الديب (26 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتم وجزاك الله كل خير اريد مخطط لمنزل ( عمارة سكنية ) شارع واحد عرضها 11 متر والطول 16 متر


----------



## saleharch (3 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## arch soka (5 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## kanza archi (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على كل هده المجهودات لكن اتمنى ان تكون هناك مشاريع عن مجمعات بيئية مستدامة


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

تصميمات جميله اوى ربنا يوفقكوا كلكوا


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل هالتجميع للمواضيع


----------



## do_ody (1 أغسطس 2012)

جميل ماشاء الله


----------



## aasheeq (23 أغسطس 2012)

Veryyy gooood


----------



## معمر السمومي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور الف شكر


----------



## masster (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*لقد حددت الموضوع خاطئ. إذا أتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء أبلغ مدير الموقع*




*الموضوع مثبت *وأول روابطه لاتعمل!!!!!!!!!!! هل بقية الروابط لاتعمل ايضا؟؟

عفوا على صيغة الكلام ولكن إلى متى تستمر "مهزلة" ردود الشكر؟


----------



## مصطفي الرياطي (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------

